# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Shprehje popullore nga shqipja ne anglisht

## Larsus

Ka pas qene nje teme e suskesshme ne forum me perkthime amatore te shprehjeve tona popullore nga shqipja ne inglisht. 

hajde e beme prape. 



"Me te pare, me te bere" -- When I see it , I'll do it.  :ngerdheshje: 

                                            When seen, make it.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Apshiiiii -- Shendet--->> Health , Health . lol

----------


## ChuChu

Kete e ka thene im ate (ne anglisht se i pelqeu rima) kur ishte njehere duke bere pazar. 

Mishin e lire vetem qente e hane - Cheap meat, dog eat. 

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Mos me bej numra ----->> Dont make me numbers . lol

----------


## Larsus

Gjak e dhjame! ----Bloody fat  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

lesh me tresh-------- african hairdo
 :djall sarkastik: 


te pirit hapi rruge--open the door for the irish guy  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toro

Na marrshin te keqen---- Let them take away our evil!

----------


## Toro

Kokeshkrete= Desert-head!

----------


## i_pakapshem

qafen= break your neck!

----------


## Toro

Te marrte m*** , shalet ishallah!---May you sh** slip in your thighs God willing!

----------


## Larsus

> Te marrte m*** , shalet ishallah!---May you sh** slip in your thighs God willing!


 :uahaha:  



nm'qaf pac veten! -- may you go behind your neck!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Te marrte m*** , shalet ishallah!---May you sh** slip in your thighs God willing!



 :uahaha:  , si thua tua them ketyre amerrrikaneve qe kam perreth kete , a thua do e kuptojne dot ? e Forte shume ... ahhahahahhah

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Mos ja q. motren muhabetit - Don't fcuk with the chat's sister .

----------


## Toro

Merr zjarr si pushka e jevgut----Catching fire like a gipsy's gun!

----------


## Larsus

Te hengsha hallven -- may I eat  your dessert!! 
 :ngerdheshje: 



T'u thafte goja!-- may your mouth become dry!!  :pa dhembe: 

Ty te ha suma shume...Your ass is itching...

----------


## Toro

Rruaj ve!----Shave an egg!

----------


## Toro

Mos u cirr si gomari i Dyl Abazit!---Dont scream like Dyl Abazi's donkey!


It make sense .....if you know who Dyl Abazi is!

----------


## Toro

Ku rafsha , mos u vrafsha!--- Where I wish to fall, I wish I won't get killed!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Te hengsha hallven -- may I eat  your dessert!! 
> Ty te ha suma shume...Your ass is itching...



Po .. mos e krruj shume bycen me mu ?-- Dont scratch your a$$ with me.  :uahaha:

----------


## Toro

Te ngrente mortja----You may be eated by death!

----------

